# Mozilla weave (www/weave) not working.



## pl (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello, I'm trying to install the Mozilla weave add-on for firefox from the ports tree. I can install it, but when I run firefox I get this error message:


```
Service.Main         ERROR      Could not load the
Weave crypto component. Disabling Weave, since it will not work correctly.
```

and of course the add-on doesn't work. I've got this problem with weave from 8.0-RELEASE and -STABLE, so even with weave-1.0.

Any idea about what's wrong?
Thank you!


----------

